# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  EbÃ» Leheb Ölmedi Ya Muhammed

## axuliuma

EbÃ» Leheb ülmedi Ya Muhammed Ebu Cehil; Kıt''alar Dolaşıyor ............Durmuş HOCAOĞLU


Evet; aynen böyle diyordu üstad ürif Nihat Asya: "EbÃ» Leheb öldü" diyorlar;/ EbÃ» Leheb ölmedi Ya Muhammed!/ EbÃ» Cehil; kıt''alar dolaşıyor...".

Gerçekten de vazıyet aynıyla budur: EbÃ» Leheb ölmemiştir, EbÃ» Cehil kıt''alar dolaşmaktadır. Ne var ki hüzün bu değildir; hüzün, Müslüman''ın, Hazret-i Nebi''nin yüzüne bakacak halinin kalmamış olmasıdır. 

Hüzün bu değil, çünkü İyi''nin, Doğru''nun, Güzel''in, Hakk''ın, Hakikat''in olduğu her yerde Kötü, Yanlış, üirkin, Batıl ve Sahte de olmuştur ve dahi olacaktır da; bu, Hayr''ın da şerr''in de kendisinden olduğu Halık-ı Zülcelal''in varlık alemine vaz'' ettiği kanunlar cümlesindendir. Elbet de her var-olan, kendi fıtratına uygunca hareket eder; Kötü, kötülük etmek için vardır, çünkü etmiyorsa kötü değil, iyidir. Asıl mühim olan İyi''nin "iyi" gibi, Hakk''ın "hakk" gibi olmamasıdır. İmdi; nasıl ki kötülük yapmak bizzat ve doğrudan kötülük ise, kötülüğe mani'' olmamak ve iyilik yapmamak da kötülüktür; binaenaleyh, İyi''yi "iyi" gibi, Hakk''ı "hakk" gibi oldurmamak da bir kötülük olmaktadır. İşte mes''ele burada: Kişi olarak EbÃ» Leheb de, EbÃ» Cehil de her fani gibi öldü, ama EbÃ» Lehebler ve EbÃ» Cehiller ölmedi; ölmeyecek de; ne var ki asıl kötü olan, İslam dünyası: İyi''yi "iyi" gibi, Hakk''ı "hakk" gibi oldurmayan, olduramayan, yetersiz, zayıf ve pejmürde İslam dünyası. 

şimdi EbÃ» Leheb de EbÃ» Cehil de Danimarka''da atağa kalkmış vazıyette; pervasızca, hayasızca, ahlaksızca, bir atak bu. 

Ama, niçin ve acaba gerçek sadece bu kadar ve bundan mı ibaret? 

ünce tarihe bir bakalım ve soralım: Acaba irtikab edilen bu denaet ez-kaza ve ilk defa mı vuku'' buldu ki? Hayır; Hristiyanlık bidayetinden beri, gayet şuurlu ve gayet müdrik olarak, yani tam bir kast-i mahsÃ»s ile, İslama karşı kaba bir saygısızlık, saldırganlık ve küfürbazlık içerisinde olmuştur; hakiki manada küfürbazlıktan söz ediyorum, öyle tenkid gibi ciddiyetten değil. Bir deist olan Voltaire''in "Biz o kitaba (Kur''ana - D.H.) sayısız yaveler kondurduk. Oysa, Kur''anda bunların hiçbiri yoktur. Keşişlerimizin asıl zoru, müslüman olan Türklerle idi. İstanbulun fatihlerine baş*ka türlü karşı konulamayınca, onlar aleyhine sürü sürü kitaplar yazıp durdular" dediğini hatırlayalım[*]. Ne var ki Voltaire bile, besbelli, işin aslını ve tarihi derinliğini tam bilmiyor; bu mes''ele, sadece, İstanbulun fatihlerine baş*ka türlü karşı konulamamaktan neş''et eden bir kompleksin mahsÃ»lü değil, evveliyatı ta İslam''ın doğuşuna kadar gider. İslam''ın Hz. üsa''yı muazzam derecede tazim, taziz ve tebcil etmesine mukabil, ilk önceleri Hristiyanlık içersinden zuhur etmiş sapkın (heretik) bir mezhep gibi gördüğü İslam''a karşı, sonra tam cephe taarruza geçmiştir; hakiki manada tam cephe ve ağzını bozarak. üyle ki, Batı literatüründe İslam dini ve O''nun bütün mukaddesatına tevcih edilmiş en iğrenç, en seviyesiz, en rezil küfürlerle dopdoludur: Mesela, Dante Alleghieri, İki Cihan Padişahı, Efendimiz Muhammed Mustafa''yı - selat ve selam O''na olsun - "Cehennem"inde, cehennemin tam merkezinde tasvir etmişt, Protestanlığın kurucusu Martin Luther, mezhebinin Katolisizm karşısında tutunabilmesinde büyük yardımını gördüğü Türklere nankörlükle cevap vermiş, Danimarkalı sefillerin iğrençilik timsali çizgilerini bile utandıracak kertede, adeta bir sokak serserisi gibi sözler sarfetmiştir [**]. Bu örnekleri nerdeyse sonsuzca çoğaltmak mümkün. Nitekim, Batı''nın ''gÃ»ya'', Kilise''nin karanlıklarını yırtarak aydınlığa çıkmaya başladığı Rönesans''tan günümüze dek, doğrudan ResÃ»l-ü Ekrem''i konu edinen alçaltıcı piyesler ve edebi (?) eserler de azalmamış, "tolerans" kavramının yükseldiği modern çağlarda birçok müsteşrik - yani ilim adamı demek oluyor - dahi, O''nun hayatını kaleme aldığı eserlerinde toleransa riayet etmemiş, sayısız terbiyesizliklere batmaktan geri kalmamışlardır.

Hasılı, İslam''a karşı bu buğz, bu saldırganlık, bu dinmez adavet, bu doymaz kin yeni değil; ama sorum yine aynı: 
Niçin ve acaba gerçek sadece bu kadar ve bundan mı ibaret? 

Niçin tam da Büyük EbÃ» Cehil''in kıt''alarası yeni Haçlı seferi için kolları sıvadığı ve Irak''tan sonra İran ve Suriye''yi hedef seçtiği küresel bir saldırının arefesinde böyle bir kışkırtıcılığa teşebbüs edilmiş bulunuyor?

Biraz da bunu konuşalım. 
[*] Voltaire., Türkler, Müslümanlar ve ütekiler., Türkiye İş Bankası Kültür Yay., 1969., s.8-10][*] Bkz: Henrich, Sarah and Boyce, James L., "Martin Luther-Translations of Two Prefaces on Islam: Preface to the Libellus de ritu et moribus Turcorum (1530), and Preface toBibliander''s Edition of the Qur''an (1543"., Luther Seminary., St. Paul, Minnesota., Word & World., XVI/2., Spring 1996., pp.250-266

----------


## axuliuma

Büyük EbÃ» Leheb, Büyük EbÃ» Cehil, Büyük Tezgah...

Hiç ama hiç tartışılamaz bir malÃ»mun ilamı bahasına da olsa, tekrar etmekte fayda vardır ki, bütün tarih boyunca, Müslümanların Hz. üsa''ya gösterdikleri ve bugün dahi göstermeye samimiyetle devam ettikleri fevkalade yüksek seviyedeki hürmete mukabil, Hristiyanların Hz. Muhammed''e karşı takındıkları tavır, kelimenin tam ve hakiki manasıyla bir sefillikten başkası değildir. Sadece ve yalnız birkaç basit örnek olmak üzere, Müslümanların - bilhassa Türklerin - üsa peygamberi de bütün nebiler gibi, isminin önüne "Hazret" sıfatını eklemeden çıplak adıyla "üsa" şeklinde anmaktan hazer etmelerini; Kur''an-ı Kerim''in Meryem Oğlu üsa''nın babasız yaratılışını Hz adem''in yaratılışına müşabih addederek "Allah''ın bir mÃ»cizesi" olarak anlatması [ül-i İmran: III/59] ve Hz. Peygamber''in, diğer bütün peygamberler gibi O''nu da "kardeşim" diye anmasına karşılık - öyle halktan herhangi bir kişinin veya sıradan bir kilise mensÃ»bunun değil - birçok namdar Kilise babasının Peygamberimizi "sahte peygamber" (false prophet), hatta daha da ileri gidip küstahlıkta son hadde vararak "Deccal''in iki boynuzundan birisi" (one of the two horns of Anti-Christ)[1] şeklinde nitelendirmeye cür''et etmelerini, ve günümüzde de, bütün öfkelerine karşılık, hiçbir Müslümanın, mukabele-i bilmisil kastıyla, velev ki, tehevvür eseri de olsa, Hz. üsa hakkında en ufak bir saygısızlığa teşebbüs etmemesini ve hatta bunu aklından dahi geçirmemesini vermek yeterli olacaktır. 

Batı''nın İslam''a karşı bu tavrı bir yanıyla bir korkudur; kendisinden daha üstün olduğu tartışmasız olan bir dine ve O''nun kitabına, Kuran''a karşı karşı duyulan, kompleksle karışık bir korku[2]; İslam fetihlerinin yarattığı ve hala hatırası silinmeyen korku v.s.; bir yanıyla, Batı''nın tarihi mirası olan, kendisinden olmayanlara karşı tahammülsüzlüğüdür. Buna modernite ile birlikte, Batı''da, belirli bir din ayrımı gütmeden umÃ»men "din" müessesesinin kendisine karşı yükselen saygısızlığı da ekleyebiliriz. 

Ancak, bütün bunlar yine de, bu küstahlığı tam olarak açıklamakta yetersiz kalıyor gibi görünmektedir: üünkü en büyük saygısızlıklar dahi, karşısındakinin inançları bahis mevzÃ» olunca bir frenlenmek ihtiyacı ile kasılır; şüphesiz bunun samimiyetten olması gerekmiyor, en azından hadise çıkarılmasını arzu etmemek dahi buna yeterli olabilecektir. şu halde, niçin "tam da bu vakitte" böyle bir şeye teşebbüs edilmiş ve niçin, daha da katmerlendirilerek şeddelendirilmiş ve niçin, mes''elenin siyasi bir mahiyet kazanması üzerine siyaseten bir özür beyanı cihetine gidilmeye dahi lüzum görülmemiştir? 
Niçin?
Acaba, İslam alemi bu denli ciddiye alınmaya değmez, bu denli aşağı mı görülüyor; yoksa bilkast bir maraza çıkarmak gibi bir dürtükleme olabilir mi?
Her iki ihtimalin de varid olduğunu düşünüyorum; ama, üzerinde pek durulmayan ikincisinin ayrı bir ehemmiyeti var ki bununla da, biraz yukarıda "tam da bu vakitte" diyerek vurgu yaptığım kritik süreç arefesini, bir önceki yazımın hitamında, "tam da Büyük EbÃ» Cehil''in kıt''alarası yeni Haçlı seferi için kolları sıvadığı ve Irak''tan sonra İran ve Suriye''yi hedef seçtiği küresel bir saldırının arefesi"ni kastetmekteyim.

üünkü, Rusya''nın adeta etkisiz eleman statüsüne düştüğü[3] Soğuk Savaş sonrası dönemde külliyen başı boş kalan Büyük EbÃ» Cehil gerçekten de kıt''alar dolaşıyor. "Haydut Devlet" olarak ilan edilen Asya''nın kalbine çok yakın Afganistan, 11 EylÃ»l tezgahı kurularak "küresel terörizme karşı savaş" bahanesi ile ele geçirildikten sonra, bir başka haydut devlet olarak afişe edilen Irak, "kitle imha silahlarını önleme" bahanesi ile düşürüldü; şimdi, Asya''nın kalbinden Akdeniz''e çaprazlamasına, İslam dünyasını da ortadan ikiye kesecek güzergahın fethedilmesi için iki engel kalmıştır: İran ve Suriye. Her ikisi için de tezgahlar hazır; ancak, daha kuvvetli bahaneler olması faydadan hali olmayacaktır hiç kuşkusuz. İşte bu dönemde, bütün dünyaya, Rusya''dan boşalan, medeniyet düşmanı yıkıcı güç" rolünü İslam ülkelerinin aldığının gösterilmesine imkan sağlayacak bir ortam, bu projeye hizmet faslından pek faydalı bir vasıta olabilir. 

... bir aksilik olmazsa devam etmek istiyorum; çünkü, bu büyük tezgah bir insanlık trajedisi ve üstelik içinde bir yerlerde biz de varız. 


[1] Bu edna kişilerden birisi, Calvin''dir; bkz.: John Calvin., Sermons on Deuteronomy., Banner of Truth, Edinburgh, 1987, p.124a 50-60 
[2] Mesela, F. DÃ©roche, Paris''te, UNESCO''nun teşebbüsü ile 2001 yılında yapılan "Diğerinin Gözünde Medeniyetler" başlıklı milletlerarası kolokyuma sunduğu "Kur''an ve şarki Tercümeleri" başlıklı tebliğinde, Batı''da bir Kur''an korkusu bulunduğunu ele almıştır. [François DÃ©roche., "Le Coran et ses traductions occidentales"., Les civilisations dans le regard de l''autre., Actes du colloque international., Paris, 13 et 14 dÃ©cembre 2001., pp.63-71] 
[3] A. M. Salmin., "Russia, Europe, and the New World Order"., Russian Social Science Review; May/Jun2000, Vol. 41 Issue 3, pp.4-36

----------

